# Carthago Abakus - any other owners out there?



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

:?: 
We have recently bought a 1995 Carthago Abakus and, as far as I can gather, it seems to be a pretty rare beast in the UK wildwood!
It might be old but it's really lovely and we're very thrilled to have it.

Anyone else out there own an Abakus?

Any known problems we should be on the lookout for? Any tips or hints for us, please?

t.i.a.
Marilyn


----------



## 130327 (Jan 1, 2010)

bought our 1993 abacus in october, had the dealer do a repair on the wall around door and by the kitchen was dry but gone soft, pleased with van though, looking forward to using it in the spring


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Mikep42 - where did you buy your Abakus? 

We almost bought an L reg one from Stafford Motor Homes but my husband really wanted an automatic box so we hesitated. When we went back it was gone! Perhaps that's your van? If so, it's really lovely. 

I must admit we didn't notice anything wrong with the wall around the door. What was wrong exactly and how did you realise it was wrong? Perhaps we should check ours over carefully. 

We are planning to use our van all year round, kind of living in it part-time, just coming home for a few days each week to wash clothes, see the kids and go to rehearsals (we're in a few different bands / music groups). Haven't managed to get away yet though because I've been laid up ever since we bought it with bronchitis and haven't managed to get better properly yet.
Soon though, soon  

Just for your interest, we have had no problems with the water in the tanks freezing at all, the winterisation seems to be all that's claimed for it. So far anyway! We do make sure the central heating runs for a half hour or so each day the van is standing unused or every other day at least. Then the super insulation does the rest and it works! 

Marilyn


----------



## carthago (Dec 15, 2008)

just read your old post about your m/holme. we have a 1993 abukus had it about 9yrs use it all yr round.its on a vw T4 chassis 2.4 turbo syncro.only ever seen one other in france last yr.do you still have yours ? alec


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry not to reply sooner Alec - only just seen your post after doing a Google search on Carthago Abakus!

Yes, we've still got our Abakus and still very pleased with it. 

We used it in the ice and snow and were warm and comfortable even though temperatures outside were freezing! Absolutely no problems with the water etc. and really appreciated the full winterization having had poorly insulated caravans in the past.

Ours is based on a VW T4 2.5 petrol automatic so the fuel consumption isn't great (around 20-22 mpg) which means we have to think twice about long distances and tend to stay nearer to home than we would with a more economical van. 

We've just got back from a week on the Lleyn Peninsula and are already preparing for our next trip.


----------



## carthago (Dec 15, 2008)

20-25mpg is a bit tough especially at the price of fuel now,ours is a diesel it does about 30mpg on long trip,not sure what it does on short trips,we usually go up to dales about every 3wks its only an hour away so not much fuel used .plan on going to france this year,going to have to save up for that one @1.40 a lt. anway might see you about some time, enjoy. alec


----------

